# Cube XMS 2009 oder AMS 100 Comp / Pro??



## 8november2002 (6. November 2008)

Hallo,
da ich mir zur Zeit den Kopf zerbreche welches Fahrrad ich mir kaufen soll, bitte ich hiermit um Hilfe. Aktuell fahre ich mein 17 Jahre altes Wheeler, seit diesem Jahr reanimiert und schon 3000 Km gekurbelt.
Jetzt soll was neues her weil der Rahmen reißt!

1. Die Ausstattung beim 2009er AMS 100 Comp finde ich passend, aber leider die Farbe weiß nicht.
2. Das AMS 100 Pro ist noch besser und in schwarz genau richtig, aber schon an meinem Preislimit.
3. Das XMS in Blastet Grey find ich am schönsten, aber mein Händler sagt damit bin ich schlecht beraten. Auch die Lager des Hinterbaus seien weniger hochwertig, mal abgesehen von den günstigeren Komponenten wie Suntour Dämpfer und Recon Gabel ohne Motion Control.

Wie steht Ihr hier im Forum zum XMS? Brauche ich eine Plattform beim Dämpfer? Sind die AMS Rahmen und Lager hochwertiger? Wer hat das XMS schon auf der Messe gesehen?
MfG Thomas


----------



## agnes (6. November 2008)

was ist deine grenze an geld? ams bikes haben wirklich bessere lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8november2002 (6. November 2008)

Maximal 1800 mehr möchte ich nicht ausgeben.

Abstriche bei der Qualität möchte ich nicht machen, daher die Frage nach den Lagern im XMS.


----------



## rockshox12 (6. November 2008)

Naja also des musst du wissen, wenn du die 1800 ausgeben willst/kannst dann würde ich ein ams nehmen.

Allerdings wenn du sagst ach 1200 oder so in der Preisspanne wäre super würde ich dir fast zum XMS raten, ich selber fahre Xms zwar 08er aber bin total zufrieden damit.


Gruß Rockshox


----------



## rasinini (7. November 2008)

Lieber den besseren Rahmen nehmen.

Eine Dämpfer-Plattform ist beim AMS schon gut, ich habe die beim Bergauffahren fast immer aktiviert.


----------



## surfer0208 (7. November 2008)

Schau mal unter
http://www.mhw-bike-house.de frage mal nach was die Bikes 2009 kosten. Bei Bahrzahlung und Abhoung bekommst Du bestimmt einen Top Preis


----------



## CubeSebi (7. November 2008)

Hi, du hast gesagt 1800â¬ ist dein maximum so weit ich weiÃ kostet das 
cube ams 125 k 18 1800â¬. ein guter bekannter bekommt es fÃ¼r 1600 â¬ aber neu.
deshalb wÃ¼rd ich einfach zu verschiedenen hÃ¤ndlern fahren und sie fragen wie weit sie mit dem preis runtergehen kÃ¶nnen. das schreibst du dir alles auf und vergleichst. 

Mfg Sebi

_____________________

Anbremsen ... Reinlegen


----------



## flekko (27. November 2008)

Hi, das 2008er Cube AMS 100 Comp hat die selbe geile blasted-grey Lackierung wie das 2009er XMS, aber natürlich die besseren AMS Komponenten.  

Versuche am besten, noch ein 2008er AMS Comp zu bekommen, da sollte auch der Preis wieder passen.  Habe meins vor 1-2 Monaten für 1400 gekauft.

Cheers!


----------



## 8november2002 (27. November 2008)

Ein 2008er AMS ist in meinem Umkreis nicht mehr zu bekommen, leider.

Aber jetzt habe ich ein AMS 100 PRO XT welches mein Händler als erstes 2009er Fully bekommen hat. Was soll ich sagen, die Ansprüche steigen halt immer noch ständig und das PRO als XT hat mich voll überzeugt. Vor zwei Monaten hätte mir das XMS noch voll gelangt, aber seitdem ich weiß wie das Flootgate funktioniert und für was die Plattform gut ist gibt es kein halten mehr. Außerdem hat die XT Scheibenbremse den Vorteil, dass die Schalthebel besser zu bedienen sind als mit der Formula K 18 welche meine Frau auf dem LTD Team hat. Und die DT SWISS Felgen haben mich optisch überzeugt sowie auch die XT Schalthebel direkter ansprechen. Und schon gab es nur noch das AMS PRO XT für mich oder nichts.

MfG Thomas


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (27. November 2008)

Was ist das für eine RH. Bekomme meins am Samstag in 16" schwarz. 
Und noch eines wie ich sehe sind da die alten XT-Scheiben (nur die Scheiben wohlgemerkt) verbaut, also wird es bei meinem wohl auch so sein. Funktionieren tun sie ja gut, nur die neue Variante sieht halt (für mich) besser aus und soll weniger Belagverschleiss haben.
Nur den Sattel werde ich wohl tauschen lassen, ist für meinen Breitar..h zu schmal.


----------



## 8november2002 (27. November 2008)

RH ist 18 Zoll, auf den Sattel bin ich auch gespannt ob er für lange Touren taugt sonst kommt halt ein Sofa drauf!
Bei den XT Bremsscheiben macht es einen Unterschied ob Center Lock oder 6 Loch Aufnahme laut Rose Katalog. Gibt es da noch weitere Unterschiede?
MfG Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (27. November 2008)

Das kann sein, bei meinem Reaction hab ich Centerlock-Naben. Hab die neuen XT-Disks auch noch nicht mit IS2000 gesehen.
Der grösste Unterschied ist die "Wave"-Form der Scheiben und die geänderten Belüftungsausfräsungen.
Freu mich schon auf Samstag auch wenn nicht besonders gutes Wetter gemeldet ist für die erste Ausfahrt.


----------

